# AS-i



## Störtebecker (13 Februar 2006)

Hallo Jungs,
kennt sich jemand mit AS-i aus? Ich habe mich etwas damit beschäftigt aber dennoch ein paar Fragen offen. Grundsätzlich möchte ich eine S7-300 mit AS-i Bus ausstatten.

Erdung
Normalerweise würde ich eine Pol einer Steuerspannung Erden, bei einer 24V Versorgung vorzugsweise den Minuspol. Wie sieht das bei AS-i aus? Habe ich das richtig Verstanden und ein AS-i Netzteil darf nicht geerdet werden?

Erdschlussmodule 1
Wenn ich das mit dem nicht erden richtig Verstanden habe, muss ich statt dessen ein Modul zur Erdschlusserkennung setzen und zwar eins pro Netzteil.
Muss ich das wirklich?
Was mache ich denn mit dem Meldekontakt vom Erdschlussmodul? Einfach auf die SPS verdrahten und gut oder muss ich das anders auswerten?
In dem Not-Aus Kreis damit und dadurch bei Ansprechen den Not-Aus auslösen lasse?
Oder vielleicht in den Rückführkreis damit man wenigstens nicht mehr einschalten kann?

Erdschlussmodule 2
Wenn ich pro Netzteil ein Überwachungsmodul setzen muss, dann muss ich ja folgerichtig automatisch mit jedem Repeater ein neues Überwachungsmodul setzen, es wird ja auch ein neues Netzteil fällig. Ist das richtig?

Erdschlussmodule 3
Mache ich mir da eigentlich viel zu viele sorgen und kein Mensch baut die Dinger wirklich ein?
Bei meinen Betrachtungen über Erdschlussmodule bin ich von einem Modul von Siemens ausgegangen. (3RK1408-8KG00-0AA2)

Masterbaugruppen
Grundsätzlich scheinen da nur zwei Möglichkeiten übrig geblieben zu sein.
Entweder eine CP343-2P oder ein DP/AS-i Link 20E.
Ich habe mal sowohl mit der CP als auch mit dem Link 20E ein Probeprojekt angelegt.

CP343-2P
Wie es scheint wird für die CP Grundsätzlich ein Platz von 16 Byte reserviert. Dieser Bereich liegt normalerweise nicht mehr im Prozessabbild. Ich kann den Bereich jedoch auch in das Prozessabbild legen. Wenn ich dann nur Standartslaves oder nur den Slave A belege, müsste ich ja die E/A direkt beschreiben können, stimmt das?
Wenn ich eine Slave B anlege bekomme ich keine direkte Adresse für die E/A. Kann ich diese nur dadurch ansprechen indem ich diese E/A in einem DB ablegen und diese Daten dann per SFC übertrage bzw. lese?

Link 20E
Hier sieht das ganze schon viel freundlicher aus, hoffe ich. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, lässt sich hier der Reservierte Bereich auf bis zu 32 Byte einstellen. Ich kann den Bereich auch problemlos ins Prozessabbild legen. Ich bekomme auch Adressen für die Slave B. Wenn ich das also richtig sehe, kann ich hier alles direkt adressieren, stimmt das?

Analogmodule
Da scheint es ja verschiedene Profile zu geben. Ich interessieren mich für die neuen Profile, ich glaube das war 7.3 bzw. 7.4.
Wenn ich das wieder richtig sehe, ist ein Analogmodul immer ein Standartslave und nie eine A/B Slave. Ist das richtig?
Kann ich ein Analogmodul mit einem Link 20E direkt in Prozessabbild legen und auch direkt verarbeiten?


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
das sind aber viele Fragen, bei den Kisten die bei uns mit ASI verbaut sind ist kein Erdschlußmodul verbaut, 2. von Biehl und Wiedemann gibt es sehr gute ASI-DP koppler die laßen die Siemens Dinger im Regen stehen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Februar 2006)

Moin

Also Erdschlussmodule setzen wir auch nicht bei ASi ein. Ich kenn die Dinger gar nicht  ....  Der DP/AS-Link bildet dir den ASi-Bus in der Steuerung ab. Du greifst dann auf den Asi-Bus ganz normal über E/A zu. Der DP/AS-Link funktioniert ganz gut ist nur etwas kompliziert einzustellen.  

Grüsse


----------



## Störtebecker (14 Februar 2006)

Danke für die raschen Antworten.

Aber nochmal um ganz sicher zu gehen.
Die Sekundärseite vom AS-i Netzgerät wird nicht geerdet?

Den DP/ASi Koppler vom Fremdhersteller sehe ich mir gleich mal an.


----------



## S. Automation (7 Juli 2017)

Hallo, 
es gibt viele verschiedene Anbieter von AS-i Gateways.
Das ich ein 30VDC-Netzgerät dazu benötige ist mir klar.
Sollte ich zwingend das Netzgerät und das Gateway vom gleichen "Hersteller" beziehen oder kann ich ohne weiteres untereinander mischen?

Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!


----------



## hicom500 (7 Juli 2017)

Also ich habe schon Stromversorgung von ifm mit Bihl und Wiedemann sowie
Beckhoff Gateways gemischt. Gab noch nie Probleme damit.

Jürgen


----------

